

The $5 Billion Carbon Footprint of Indoor Marijuana - cwan
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/04/13/the-5-billion-carbon-fotprint-of-indoor-marijuana/

======
entangld
I'm sure if they legalize it, people will grow it outdoors.

